# [SOLVED] Unable to use FTP



## Dominic32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello everyone,

A few nights ago my FTP client FileZilla notified me that I was disconnected from the server of my website. Since that night, I've been timing out via any FTP client, including FileZilla, FireFTP, and a few others. I even downloaded a few just to see if I could connect with other clients.

I contacted my host who can't recreate the issue on their end. I contacted my ISP who instructed me to use my command prompt in order to connect to their server, and that of mozilla. Both times I was able to connect via the command prompt.

I don't understand what's going on. If I can connect to the sample sites that my ISP gave me, why can't I connect using an FTP client any longer. What possible change could have been made to have caused that disconnection that happened a few nights ago, and is now causing the timeouts I continue to receive?

I hope this was the right place to ask such a question, and I very much hope that someone can point me in the direction of finding a fix to this issue. I've been pulling my hair out for 3 days!

Thank you,
Dominic


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Unable to use FTP*

your local firewall have your ftp programs listed as a deny?


----------



## Dominic32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Unable to use FTP*



Wand3r3r said:


> your local firewall have your ftp programs listed as a deny?


Both my ISP and Godaddy believe it's Norton 360 that's the problem. Yet, when I check the firewall program permissions, all of my FTP clients are set to "auto" the same as other functioning programs. I even set them to "allow" in hopes that may fix the issue, but it has not.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Unable to use FTP*

Hi Dominic,

Your ISP might be right. I would completely uninstall Norton by using this Removal Tool, test your FTP connection after.
Download and run the Norton Removal Tool to uninstall your Norton product | Norton Support

We'll appreciate an update.


----------



## Dominic32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Unable to use FTP*



2xg said:


> Hi Dominic,
> 
> Your ISP might be right. I would completely uninstall Norton by using this Removal Tool, test your FTP connection after.
> Download and run the Norton Removal Tool to uninstall your Norton product | Norton Support
> ...


I did completely uninstall Norton 360 and my FTP clients were able to connect once again. It was Norton 360 that caused these issues.

What I don't understand is how I was able to connect via clients like Filezilla for such a long time and then just in one instant Norton 360 blocked these connections, without my permission, and without an option to override the block.

This will definitely impact my decision on my choice of future security software.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Unable to use FTP*

Likley a update to Norton caused the problem


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Norton has been a culprit for so many Users, some Users encounter no issues but I think most to, just best to completely uninstall.

You might want to consider MSE, it's an excellent Malware/Anti-Virus Software and also Free. Your Windows built-in Firewall should do well on protecting your computer.

Glad that your able to connect using FTP again.


----------

